# VAT /GST in Dubai (and wider GCC)



## UK-mover (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi all

Happy new year !

Does anybody have any recent updates on when VAT /GST will be introduced in Dubai ? (and the wider GCC) ?

I'm aware that there is curently no income tax / VAT (GST) - but am also aware that the Govt has been working on various projects to get the infrastructue in place to launch a VAT system. 

I think it was originally planned to be introduced from 2010 (perhaps earlier) but has been pushed back given the economic climate.

It would be great to hear from anybody who has any info / insight into the current state of this.

thanks in advance.

IM


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There is no news. Nothing has been announced and stories about it have been doing the rounds for 10 years.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

UK-mover said:


> Hi all
> 
> Happy new year !
> 
> ...


When I was working with the Ministry of Finance on their VAT rollout plans in 2010, their target date for implementation was 2013 (ie this year). 

As Elphaba says, however, nothing concrete has been announced as yet.

teuchter


----------



## UK-mover (Jan 2, 2013)

teuchter said:


> When I was working with the Ministry of Finance on their VAT rollout plans in 2010, their target date for implementation was 2013 (ie this year).
> 
> As Elphaba says, however, nothing concrete has been announced as yet.
> 
> teuchter


Thanks teuchter - appreciate your comments.
I get the impression things may be ramping up despite no official word (although suspect there's been plenty of rumours etc for a while )
Quite a few of the big 4 seem to be throwing resource at this - perhaps in anticipation ? 

Cheers


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

UK-mover said:


> Thanks teuchter - appreciate your comments.
> I get the impression things may be ramping up despite no official word (although suspect there's been plenty of rumours etc for a while )
> Quite a few of the big 4 seem to be throwing resource at this - perhaps in anticipation ?
> 
> Cheers


I foresee it'll be a bit like the introduction of Salik back in 2007: sudden announcement giving only a couple of months' notice of its introduction. One of the 'Big 4' (can't say which, sorry) have had people working on this in-house at the MoF since late 2009.

(Incidentally, we worked on a virtually identical plan for Kuwait in 2009.)

teuchter


----------

